# Great Pyrenees Puppies @ 5 Weeks



## sportweasel (Jul 23, 2012)

Goodness gracious, they are so cute at this age!


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Awe. Just adorable. We are expecting puppies near Christmas!!


----------



## Ketoriverfarm (Aug 8, 2014)

We have a three year old Great pyr. He was a rescue and has turned out to be a wonderful lgd and family pet. I had no idea how cute the puppies are. Wow!
Just got to love puppies!

Susan


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

They don&#8217;t get much bigger, right?


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Maura said:


> They donât get much bigger, right?


Great Pyrenees is considered an xl breed.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I love to look at those puppies! But, I'm glad they're at your house and not mine.


----------



## sportweasel (Jul 23, 2012)

Ceilismom said:


> I love to look at those puppies! But, I'm glad they're at your house and not mine.


Tell me about it! They are cute, but a lot of work! And man, do they ever eat a ton!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Thinks we need some updated pics. ;-)


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

GA is really far away from MO...right? They are soooo cute. I never should have looked...who can resist seeing pictures of puppies? or baby goats? Arghhhhh! or kittens for that matter...


----------



## sportweasel (Jul 23, 2012)

aart said:


> Thinks we need some updated pics. ;-)


Careful what you ask for Aart! Here they are at 9 weeks! All 8 of them.


----------



## sportweasel (Jul 23, 2012)

dozedotz said:


> GA is really far away from MO...right? They are soooo cute. I never should have looked...who can resist seeing pictures of puppies? or baby goats? Arghhhhh! or kittens for that matter...


Anything is possible to the right home, dozedotz!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Cute doggies...................


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

OMG! So darned cute!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Got a question.
I had one of snow boulders growing up now got two a few years back. The mom whites as snow and the dad .....ok told it was the dad..... 8 pups were there most were white as snow a couple were not. Breeder said the black was a throw back and thus those pups were cheap and she would never breed that pair again she said she'd neuter the male.

Ok but for the color they seem like gp s . I always wondered. We breed odds Irish setters and Belgium shepherds I now setters were originally white with red but breeding changed them so I accepted the black pups as gp oddities. Was I conned. They are great farm dogs and behave as what I wanted just sorta wonder.


----------



## sportweasel (Jul 23, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> Got a question.
> I had one of snow boulders growing up now got two a few years back. The mom whites as snow and the dad .....ok told it was the dad..... 8 pups were there most were white as snow a couple were not. Breeder said the black was a throw back and thus those pups were cheap and she would never breed that pair again she said she'd neuter the male.
> 
> Ok but for the color they seem like gp s . I always wondered. We breed odds Irish setters and Belgium shepherds I now setters were originally white with red but breeding changed them so I accepted the black pups as gp oddities. Was I conned. They are great farm dogs and behave as what I wanted just sorta wonder.


Are they _all_ black or do they just have black markings?

Here's a copy of the AKC breed standard for color:

"Color: White or white with markings of gray, badger, reddish brown, or varying shades of tan. Markings of varying size may appear on the ears, head (including a full face mask), tail, and as a few body spots. The undercoat may be white or shaded. All of the above described colorings and locations are characteristic of the breed and equally correct. Fault - Outer coat markings covering more than one third of the body."

It is my understanding that it is good to maintain color in the breed (i.e. don't exclusively breed all white to all white, generation after generation) to maintain healthy skin pigmentation. 

I didn't realize it, but there is such a thing as a Black Great Pyrenees. I guess it is not without controversy, though. On this website they talk about the practice of killing the black pups that turned up in a litter (to hide them) and sterilizing the dogs that threw them. Interesting...
http://bar6diamondranch.com/lgdsinfobackpyr.html


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Yea I got the cause she was hiding them and did not wish to cull just due to color.

The were almost all black but did have white chest and star and tip of the tailor one and back toes of one paw

Over short time both are jet black.. the under coat seems grey but know that I took the time to investigate it is white and very fine like fluff.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

kasilofhome said:


> Yea I got them cause she was hiding them and did not wish to cull just due to color. FYI I think I got the for fifty each.vs 750 or 1000.
> 
> The were almost all black but did have white chest and star and tip of the tailor one and back toes of one paw
> 
> Over short time both are jet black.. the under coat seems grey but know that I took the time to investigate it is white and very fine like fluff.




People claim that maybe the pups had different Fathers in the litter.


----------

